
Could America turn out worse than Japan? - llambda
http://blogs.reuters.com/mohamed-el-erian/2011/10/31/could-america-turn-out-worse-than-japan-2/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Back in the 80's, the Japanese model was the ideal to which America aspired.
Funny how thatturned out. During the 90s the US did manage to create a tighter
alignment of government with industry and banking while ignoring the fact that
the Japanese sun was sinking into the ocean.

